# Fried dandelions



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I do this lil fry up for me n the kids a few times a year. I got the idea from an elderly Mexican woman my dad used to help out when we lived in Missouri. She had 13 kids n said they used to pick all the dandelion blossoms n batter fry them like fried mushrooms. I never asked the recipe so I just wing it. We had a bumper crop this year so I filled a tupperware before I mowed the lawn. Then I soak em in salt water for 20 mins. Strain n let sit another 20. Put em in tupper ware with flour, salt n pepper n shake it up. Throw em in hot butter till flower is browned n dish em out for me n the kids. Tastes kinda like fried zucchini with a slight bitter aftertaste. I haven’t mastered dandelion greens yet. They always turn out bitter. It’s fun for the kids to have a hobo snack every once in a while.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

My dandelion recipe is called 2-4-D.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll have to pass this on to my neighbor. He needs a lot of help. :smile:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice! Try adding some lemon juice to the salt water soak, that might help with the bitterness


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I’ll have to try the lemon juice on the greens. The blossoms themselves only have a faint bitterness n some of don’t have any.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Never tried the blossoms, but the greens, when young and tender are great in a salad. But I hate the idea of picking them from my front yard knowing how some people let their dogs wonder. Nice field grown...out in the wild...are excellent.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> Never tried the blossoms, but the greens, when young and tender are great in a salad. But I hate the idea of picking them from my front yard knowing how some people let their dogs wonder. Nice field grown...out in the wild...are excellent.


Because we all know that nothing poops or pisses on plants out in the wild


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> Because we all know that nothing poops or pisses on plants out in the wild


But it is natural out in the wilds


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

johnnycake said:


> Because we all know that nothing poops or pisses on plants out in the wild


I would also mention that whether you pick edible plants from the front yard or the mountains, a thorough rinse is probably a good idea for the reasons you noted.

The only places I try to avoid are roadsides that are heavily sprayed.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Johnnycake, that is the essence of a hobo snack.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Alright- I was skeptical. So I googled fried dandelions. Then I took my daughter to an "Organic, no dogs around, non-cow pasture" dandelion patch. Then we cleaned, battered and fried them. The wife and kids were very hesitant and so was I. I tried the first one, and then a second. The rest of the family tired their first and then seconds and so on. I was surprised- they were good. Good enough that they actually said we should make them again sometime. Thanks for the post.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

It’s just a fun thing to do every once in a while. My kids are constantly picking em and asking me to cook them.


----------



## AlexCaro (Aug 17, 2020)

I've never heard that dandelions can be cooked :shock:

Now I want to try it!


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Makes me wish I had my great grandpa's dandelion wine recipe.


----------

